# Greywood Manor 2010



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello, its been a long time since I've been on this forum, but take a look at video from my haunt this past October.

I also started a blog on the haunt which I'll try to be updating weekly. Here's the link... http://greywoodmanor.blogspot.com/

You can get to the youtube video through there, or just go here... 




Hopefully I'll have a bit more time to hang around on these forums. I'm in the midst of my college years, so I'll see! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Ouija board is cool. What did you use for the animation? You also had some nice low hanging fog, what kind of fog chiller do you use?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice job. I would like to see how you did the ouija board too.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

You've got some great stuff. What kind of flicker bulbs are in your chandelier?

Maybe it's the video, but they look much more "real" than any I've ever seen! Not the usual orange-ish color.

Also, I'd like to see how you did your Ouija board.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! I like the Ouija board, but the music box is cool too.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

For the Ouija Board, I use this cam rig that we built...





Here is a sketch of how everything is set up...









A continuous piece of fishing line is connected to the two metal bars that the cam rig moves up and down. One end on each bar. The fishing line is then fed up over the attic's "background" curtain through some fish-eye hooks. It is then fed down to a simple pvc and plywood "turnaround." It is then fed to two holes found in the upper corners of the ouija board. The planchette, or movable ouija board pointer, then rests on the string, weighed down by some washers as weights. The different movements of the two cams causes it to have an apparently random course - but if you watch it long enough, it does go through a loop. The animation is not in the shape of a simple circle though!

As for the fog fluid, I use Froggy's Fog - Freezin Fog Juice in my fog chiller. The weather was perfect that past Halloween night for me. By the last hour of trick-or-treating, there was no wind what-so-ever! The fog stayed on the ground all the way to our sidewalk and street, which was about 20 or so feet!


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

As for the chandelier, the bulbs I use are Staco Flicker Bulbs No. S3661, CANDLE TIP, Cand. Base, 2-3 Watts/120 Volts

Here are two pictures...


















As you can see, they're only 2.5 inches long, with the actual black flame part being about an inch. Because the bulb itself is so small, I think it makes it look much more real. I am VERY pleased with these in my chandelier!

They were fairly inexpensive, but I can't remember the website I got them at.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. My hubby comes from your neck of the woods. Plymouth. If we're ever up there at Halloween time we'll drop in to see your haunt. You have some really great props. I like your back story too.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very clever ouija board! It opens possibilities for other props as well.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Hellvin said:


> Very clever ouija board! It opens possibilities for other props as well.


Overall, I've been pleased with it. Although there is a lot of fishing line that can be visible to the guests, you have to know where to look to be able to see it. The Ouija Board sits far back enough that the fishing line seen in the video is much harder to see since you're not siting right next to the box.

The two lines that run from the rafters down to behind the box become invisible with the black backdrop (that is a bit shiny.) By night, even when all the show lighting is on and you know exactly where to look, that string is IMPOSSIBLE to spot!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, I also love the ouija board, that is very cool and clever.Hope to see you on the forum here more often, and share some of your tricks with us.


----------

